

Show HN: PhilzScore – Real-time people count at Philz Coffee - bredfield
http://www.philzscore.com

======
joshrotenberg
Cool! If you end up doing the new 9th Street Berkeley location, consider
another count next door at Donut Dolly to see how many donuts are still
available.

~~~
andrewfarah
You got it. Consider it formally on the list. Friendly with any of the staff
over there?

~~~
joshrotenberg
No, although I've chatted with Dolly herself the few times I've been in. Oh,
you mean Philz ... also no. Really nice space, though.

~~~
andrewfarah
Dolly, I meant.

------
dave_chenell
This is awesome. Love the simple execution of the door/proximity sensor.

------
jackhammons
How do you get accurate head counts?

~~~
andrewfarah
Corporate answer: big, hairy proprietary algorithms. Startup answer: straight
magic, yo. Real answer: manual for this week. We're doing a couple things that
don't scale to validate a concept.

For accurate, autonomous counting, we use this little guy --
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/screenshots.angel.co/73/340163/7982...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/screenshots.angel.co/73/340163/7982c9ae0ff6493c904eb57c3e53cab9-original.png)

We're gunning for city-wide, real-time movement.

~~~
jackhammons
What is that "little guy" called?

~~~
andrewfarah
he has a couple names: "little guy; wall•e (unofficial); density nano"

but what he's made of is two infrared distance sensors. measures ingress and
egress.

~~~
andrewfarah
Total occupancy but larger spaces can be segmented however they might want
(order line, dining, bathrooms, bar area, etc.) Just need to separate two
sections with a sensor.

1 sensor... ingress = movement into one area out of an adjacent area.
Simultaneously, that counts as an egress (that person having moved out of that
adjacent area into the next).

~~~
joshrotenberg
Really cool. Signed up to hear more.

------
jtriest
cant wait for this info on all hot spots!

